# LED or Incandescent? Optimal Plant Growing Light



## Excalibur (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok, i've heard a great deal on this subject but have not heard a consensus. Can a powerful LED lighting source adequately nourish a planted tank? Furthermore, is it common knowledge that normal, incandescent lightbulbs are preferred for plant growth? 

Which is better? Can both work? Help please....


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Plant specific LED lights can grow plants very quickly. I'm pretty fond of Finnex's Planted+ lights.

....I've never heard of incandescent bulbs being good for plant growth in particular. I usually see people emphasize the color temperature. Where do you even find incandescent bulbs anymore? I think everyone stocks CFL bulbs and LEDs these days where I am.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

LEDs are the way to go and is the wave of the future. 
Incandescent lights put out a color spectrum at around 2600-3000 degrees kelvin. That's with a clear bulb. When they change the color temp on incandescent bulbs, they paint it to get that temp. Unfortunately when that happens, the lumens go down.
LEDs on the other hand, can put out light in any color temp.
Plant growth you want at least 5000 kelvin. This mimics daylight on a cloudy day. I've seen LEDS that go up to 12,000 k. Which would mimic a vey sunny day.
Incandescent light also measure their output by wattage, which isn't very accurate. A clear bulb vs a frosted bulb can use the same wattage, but put out different amounts of light. LEDs and even CFLs are measured by lumens. This is a much more accurate way to measure light. Lumens are a measure of light. 1 lumen is the equivalent of 1 candle. That is how lumens are measured.
To better understand color temp. It's best to see it for yourself. On your camera phone or just a digital camera. There's usually an adjustment called white balance. If you never touched it, then it's been in auto mode. Which is fine for most people. But if you play around with it you can take pictures with a red cast, or yellow, green and blue. You just have to change it to outdoor mode, indoor, flash or florecent light. Each one will have their own color cast. 
I could go on talking about color temp, but this a fish forum. If you need more questions answered, I'll try my best in explaining it,


----------



## FreedomEagle50 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kaxen said:


> Plant specific LED lights can grow plants very quickly. I'm pretty fond of Finnex's Planted+ lights.
> 
> ....I've never heard of incandescent bulbs being good for plant growth in particular. I usually see people emphasize the color temperature. Where do you even find incandescent bulbs anymore? I think everyone stocks CFL bulbs and LEDs these days where I am.


Check PM


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't use incandescent bulbs for plant growth. Use 6400k CFLs. 6400k is ideal for vegetation. CFLs in that Kelvin range are hard to find for cheap. I've purchased them inexpensively on Amazon as well as at hardware stores. You may have to check several sources.

I don't know if plants can grow under LEDs, but I use multiple 6400k CFLs in the fixtures of my house (which doesn't get a lot of natural light). Presently, I'm growing numerous houseplants, plus a rose bush successfully under these lighting conditions. Going on 6 months now with no problems.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There LED fixtures developed specifically for planted tanks.

If you grow low-light plants and plants which don't require CO2, Finnex recommends the Finnex Stingray. That's what they told me when I sent my list of plants: Anubias, Subwassertang, Swords, Crypts, Sagatteria. I had wanted the Planted+ but they told me for what I grew and the distance from the subtrate that would be too much. I have a 20 long, a 10, two 5.5, a 2.5 and an eight. 

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html

I may have to get a taller aquarium so I can justify that Planted+. ;-)


----------



## FreedomEagle50 (Sep 12, 2014)

Russell . I have a ten gallon 20 long 12 ish high I think. I've been debating on that planted plus for simple plants. Thoughts?

Aquarium has been up over a year with gravel and lots of fish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two Stingray on my 20 long which made the fixtures $88.00 total with free shipping. You can send AquaVibrant a list of plants you have and they will let you know which fixtures will work. Like I said, I emailed my list and wanted a Planted+ but the CS guy talked me out of it based on the plants I grow.

Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have two Stingray on my 20 long which made the fixtures $88.00 total with free shipping. You can send AquaVibrant a list of plants you have and they will let you know which fixtures will work. Like I said, I emailed my list and wanted a Planted+ but the CS guy talked me out of it based on the plants I grow.
> 
> Either way, you can't go wrong.


RusselTheShihTzu, what about the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9HS80?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 

Did they advise against it? I am starting my 1st 10 gal planted tank with low-med light plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's the Planted+. You could get two Stingray for $70.00. That's what I have on my 10. Two give full tank coverage with no dead spots. They are less on AquaVibrant than Amazon.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh ok. I was hoping the "Fugeray" planted+ is different since the details say for low-med light plants. As soon as I turned it on I have a suspicion it is too bright. I'm glad I saw your post! Thanks


----------



## shamomo (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there a vote going on? Haha~

I vote LED~ with my 2.5G mini tank, regular LED from eBay, 5050 RGB, 600 per 5 meters is enough. for a 2.5G, the light doesn't have to penetrate much water at all.


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

Kaxen said:


> Plant specific LED lights can grow plants very quickly. I'm pretty fond of Finnex's Planted+ lights.
> 
> ....I've never heard of incandescent bulbs being good for plant growth in particular. I usually see people emphasize the color temperature. Where do you even find incandescent bulbs anymore? I think everyone stocks CFL bulbs and LEDs these days where I am.


every WalMart I know still sells incandescent bulbs for fish tanks.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Detectorist said:


> every WalMart I know still sells incandescent bulbs for fish tanks.


But are they advertised as being suitable for plants? They're likely just for illuminating the tank for viewing.


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

I think that sometimes we go to the extremes with this hobby. We worry too much. I have had many fine planted tanks using incandescent lighting.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

DZIM said:


> But are they advertised as being suitable for plants? They're likely just for illuminating the tank for viewing.


You can get compact fluorescent lights (CFL) and put in a desk lap. I've used them in incandescent hoods.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can get compact fluorescent lights (CFL) and put in a desk lap. I've used them in incandescent hoods.


I know. My house is fitted with numerous 6400k CFLs because I grow a lot of plants indoors.


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can get compact fluorescent lights (CFL) and put in a desk lap. I've used them in incandescent hoods.


Funny you should mention that.


----------

